# Tuckie!!! What have you done!!?? Agh, bad dog!



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What in the world got into Tuckie today? It was a day like any other day. I was home at noon to let him out. He was just fine.

Came home at 5PM to this!










Kind of looks proud of himself, little booger!











He has moved his crate totally sideways. There was a crate liner type thing on top of the crate and he apparently pulled it thru the bars to shred it. Kicked the tray out, obviously. Bent the bottom of the crate bars.

Wonder what got into him today???


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's nuts


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He probably wants to be outside! Is there a female in heat around your neighborhood? You should set up a video cam.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dingaling.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> He probably wants to be outside! *Is there a female in heat* around your neighborhood? You should set up a video cam.


I doubt it very much. He's the neutered one, for what that's worth. If there was a female in heat, surely Bailey would be the one reacting! Bailey was just fine today.

Just can't imagine why he went so fruity. 

At first I wondered if maybe someone was on the property to get him so excited. Unlikely. Plus, the windows were shut today and A/C on, since it is pretty hot here...

I like the video cam idea.



Sunflowers said:


> Dingaling.


:rofl: :wild:

He's a character, no doubt. I really hope this was an isolated event!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

I think tuckie is playing around his crate, but he looks good on his pictures I love his smile


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I went thru this with Rune tooo... Cheap crates did not stand up to this phase! At nearly 3 he is fine now.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The pictures just made me laugh. Is that not the right response? He just looks so happy with himself.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh Tucker..:nono:


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay, now I know what happened to the bars below the door on the crate that came with Cass.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

lylol said:


> I went thru this with Rune tooo... Cheap crates did not stand up to this phase! At nearly 3 he is fine now.


I thought I was doing such a good job with my 77.00 WalMart crate! Bargain!!! Agh! I blew $125 on Bailey's crate and ... the difference is quite apparent. Bailey doesn't test it to this extent, but still. Note to self: cheap crate = cheap crate.



mycobraracr said:


> The pictures just made me laugh. Is that not the right response? He just looks so happy with himself.


Yes that boogersnot looks content. :shocked: Funny thing is that Tucker just loves his crate. He is the one dog that willingly goes to his crate to relax.



GatorDog said:


> Ohhhhh Tucker..:nono:


:rofl: Ohhh Tucker is right! Tucker, Tucker, Tucker. My challenge dog. It's a very good thing I am in love with him.... :laugh: Crate destroyer boy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> :rofl: Ohhh Tucker is right! Tucker, Tucker, Tucker. My challenge dog. It's a very good thing I am in love with him.... :laugh: Crate destroyer boy.


He's just too cute! How can you ever be mad at that face? :wub:

Your original intentions were to foster, right? Have you admitted that he's with you to stay yet???


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> He's just too cute! How can you ever be mad at that face? :wub:
> 
> Your original intentions were to foster, right? Have you admitted that he's with you to stay yet???


Mmmm  I shall repeat my mantra. If the perfect person came along, with the perfect situation for him, that could love him dearly, keep him inside as a family member, feed him well, exercise him, ensure proper vet care, work on training, promise to keep in touch _and_ let me visit......I could let him go.

I suppose the odds of that person coming along, without me looking for that person, are pretty bleak. :crazy:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> Mmmm  I shall repeat my mantra. If the perfect person came along, with the perfect situation for him, that could love him dearly, keep him inside as a family member, feed him well, exercise him, ensure proper vet care, work on training, promise to keep in touch _and_ let me visit......I could let him go.
> 
> I suppose the odds of that person coming along, without me looking for that person, are pretty bleak. :crazy:


Lol...And that's how I ended up with Aiden...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> He's just too cute! How can you ever be mad at that face? :wub:QUOTE]
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> ...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

chelle said:


> What in the world got into Tuckie today? It was a day like any other day. I was home at noon to let him out. He was just fine.
> 
> Wonder what got into him today???


I don't know but he wasn't the only one.  Ivan earned house rights a while ago, but I came home to this. 










Thankfully all that stuffing came out of one tiny toy. Unfortunately the pig died. Oh and so did the one flip flop.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> Lol...And that's how I ended up with Aiden...


Blessings in disguise, they must be. :wub:



mycobraracr said:


> GatorDog said:
> 
> 
> > He's just too cute! How can you ever be mad at that face? :wub:QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

chelle said:


> Haha! Dead piggy, oh my.   Glad we're not alone on the destruction thing today!


My husband said he met him at the door tonight bringing him the dead pig. He was so proud. :wild:


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

shepherdmom said:


> My husband said he met him at the door tonight bringing him the dead pig. He was so proud. :wild:


At least it was a stuffed pig. :crazy: Maggie once met me at my car door with a real dead squirrel. The head was in her mouth and the rest of the body was just dangling there. I couldn't get out of the car without her trying to make sure I saw it by trying to nudge me with it.  She was quite proud of herself that day.

As for Mr. Tucker, at least he didn't get to the carpet??? Who knows what was going on in his head! Lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Tucker and Bailey actually remind me of my two boys. LOL!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tucker needs to use his super power for good. LOL Suri appears to be saying "Dumb boy". 
Gotta love that Tucker face though. 
Maggi


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*What would you do if you were stuck in that cell for five hours???*


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *What would you do if you were stuck in that cell for five hours???*


...I hope this is a joke?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *What would you do if you were stuck in that cell for five hours???*


What would you suggest, Mr Orijen? Tucker has been here nearly four months. He was an outdoor dog. He is now an indoor dog. Would you prefer he went back outdoors? (It's about 90 degrees every day here.) Would you prefer I allow him loose in the house with my other dogs to do ... whatever he wants to do?

Perhaps he should go to doggy day care every day? Maybe I should quit my job and stay home full time with Tucker so he doesn't have to endure the cruelty of a crate. Oops, I kind of need my job to buy his dog food, so that won't work. I could get a second job to pay for the daily doggy daycare.?

I patiently await your personal solution to my situation. 

opcorn:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> What would you suggest, Mr Orijen?
> 
> I patiently await your personal solution to my situation.
> 
> opcorn:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just had to come back for an additional laugh before I turn in for the night. 

Never a dull moment with The Tucker in da house! :rofl:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm laughing at your pictures. Not funny from your perspective, but he looks so pleased with himself!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I'm laughing at your pictures. Not funny from your perspective, but he looks so pleased with himself!


Exactly! :wild: 

Tucker: "Yeahhhh, all I need now is a bong, Dude..."


----------



## [nina] (Jun 15, 2012)

there was a spider in there


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

ROTFL!! Tucker looks immensely pleased with himself.  I wonder how long it took him to get that hard plastic liner shoved out of the bottom of the crate?  That couldn't have been nearly as easy as chewing up the liner that was laying on top of the crate.

Deuce used to tear the stuffing out of the beds I put in his crate so I finally had to start using several blankets piled on top of each other. He would also, somehow, move the entire crate across the living room floor so that when I got home, I'd walk in the door and there he'd be, right in front of the door, still in the crate, to greet me. He was still fairly small when he did this (3 months maybe??) so I have yet to figure out how he got that big crate all the way across the living room! 



ChancetheGSD said:


> At least it was a stuffed pig. :crazy: Maggie once met me at my car door with a real dead squirrel. The head was in her mouth and the rest of the body was just dangling there. I couldn't get out of the car without her trying to make sure I saw it by trying to nudge me with it.  She was quite proud of herself that day.
> 
> As for Mr. Tucker, at least he didn't get to the carpet??? Who knows what was going on in his head! Lol!


BJ, the lab mix I had about 20 years ago, once brought me HALF of a freshly killed squirrel and dumped it in my lap, exceedingly proud of himself. When I realized what it was, I screamed and he ran. I tried to get him to come back and take it outside but apparently since I wasn't as impressed as he was with the 'gift' he was having nothing more to do with it. I ended up calling my brother who lives up the street to come down and dispose of it. 

BJ was also the only dog I had who chewed up the carpet... and the padding underneath it. 



Sunflowers said:


> Exactly! :wild:
> 
> Tucker: "Yeahhhh, all I need now is a bong, Dude..."


 HOWLING!!


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

DeucesMom said:


> Deuce used to tear the stuffing out of the beds I put in his crate so I finally had to start using several blankets piled on top of each other. He would also, somehow, move the entire crate across the living room floor so that when I got home, I'd walk in the door and there he'd be, right in front of the door, still in the crate, to greet me. He was still fairly small when he did this (3 months maybe??) so I have yet to figure out how he got that big crate all the way across the living room!


My mother's Dachshund used to walk his crate out of her room, down the hall way and into the living room. We knew it was a problem but got very worried when he rolled himself down the stairs in the crate. We couldn't figure out what to do. He also had separation anxiety issues with my mom. We got rid of his small confined crate and got a child's play-pin and that fixed the problem instantly. My guess is he felt trapped and claustrophobic in the little crate and the situation was exacerbated when she left him alone.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You guys are so funny... A spider... A bong. Ha! Yes, he does look so pleased.

Again, just hope it was an isolated thing!

Still waiting for my advice, 3Toys!


----------

